# Are you guys seeing Ghandi on google.com?



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 2, 2009)

Just did a search there and noticed his head forms the G in google.


----------



## carlgobelman (Oct 2, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Just did a search there and noticed his head forms the G in google.



Yeah, I think it's his birthday.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep, his head is the G.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 2, 2009)

Hahaha! I didn't know he wore glasses.....not sure why that's funny to me


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 2, 2009)

They do this sort of thing all the time. Every obscure "holiday" and/or personage shows up in the Google logo. Were you worried that you were getting some kind of special communication from beyond the grave, Rich?


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 2, 2009)

I wonder if they do Luther or Calvin....Say we can do it here in PB ... Oops there's no L or C .... never mind


----------



## Zenas (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah but there's an "A". Why wasn't I honored on my birthday?


----------



## jawyman (Oct 2, 2009)

Is it really Ghandi's birthday or perhaps it is Sir Ben Kingsley who portrayed Ghandi from the 1982 movie of the same name?


----------

